# Narrow diesel nozzel



## wanderlust (Feb 19, 2012)

I vaguely recalled someone wanting me to snap a picture of the narrow pump nozzles in my area. This is at the pilot station near me (Tuscaloosa AL). They do work I just have to pump slowly as they dont fit in right (too narrow). Black is standard gas, Yellow for diesel, next to each other.


----------



## listerone (Jul 21, 2009)

Why don't you use the plastic adapter in the trunk? You'd be able to pump much quicker but,when using it,it's wise not to fill up all the way in order to avoid spillovers.I've never run into a nozzle that was too skinny...I *have* used the adpter a few times with the thicker truck nozzles,however.


----------



## wanderlust (Feb 19, 2012)

Its a good idea and it does work, I just get sick of wiping it off and storing again. Its easier to just pump slow for me and wait a bit longer.


----------



## Sabersix (Nov 30, 2011)

Did you tell the manager they are using an incorrect diesel nozzle? Seems a Pilot store would know better.


Sent from my SCH-I510 using Bimmer App


----------



## wanderlust (Feb 19, 2012)

I talked to the two employees at the register both of which looked at me like I had two heads. As they did both seem to be busy (small line of people) and as I was very tired from returning from a late night trip, I elected to drop the issue. Hopefully when I move in 3 weeks or so there will be less of these pumps in Wyoming. They are prevalent in Tuscaloosa, although the major brands other then pilot (exxon, BP...) seem to be ok, even if they are not on my daily commute I will probably just go to them more.


----------



## jdcolombo (Nov 16, 2008)

Having too-small diesel nozzles is not unusual. We just got back from a 4700 mile round trip from central Illinois to Seattle, and at least three stations I stopped at had too-small diesel nozzles: a Conoco outside of St. Joseph, MO; a Sinclair in North Platte, NE; and a local 7-11-type station in Sidney, NE on the way back.

Thankfully, I had my adapter with me, and just used it to open the filler gate on my X5 35d. You just have to listen closely and make sure you don't overfill and spill.

I think a lot of station managers just don't know any better. I also realized at these places that US-made diesel trucks, which are the primary customer for diesel nozzles at these stations, don't have the restrictor plates that my X5 has; they don't have a problem with the too-small nozzle, so they don't complain, and nothing changes.

My advice to folks is if you are taking a long trip, take along your adapter; you may need it as much for too-small nozzles as you do for adapting truck diesel nozzles (which I've actually never had to do).

John C.


----------



## floydarogers (Oct 11, 2010)

wanderlust said:


> I vaguely recalled someone wanting me to snap a picture of the narrow pump nozzles in my area. This is at the pilot station near me (Tuscaloosa AL). They do work I just have to pump slowly as they dont fit in right (too narrow). Black is standard gas, Yellow for diesel, next to each other.


It's very weird: why Yellow? Pretty much every place I've seen the diesel pumps have green handles...


----------



## cssnms (Jan 24, 2011)

I have come across a few of the narrow nozzels in my area (thankfully a station near me changed it out). I have also come across nozzels that are to BIG - I guess they are designed for the big rigs. THe adapter does not even work on the wide diameter nozzels. It seems that not all diesels have the gasoline nozzel restrictor which might explain the narrow nozzels at some stations.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

cssnms said:


> I have come across a few of the narrow nozzels in my area (thankfully a station near me changed it out). I have also come across nozzels that are to BIG - I guess they are designed for the big rigs. THe adapter does not even work on the wide diameter nozzels. It seems that not all diesels have the gasoline nozzel restrictor which might explain the narrow nozzels at some stations.


Interesting, I always assumed the adaptor was for the big nozzles but never had the need to try and find out. Every nozzle I have ever used on my 335d barely goes into the car, as in maybe 1-2 inches. With the exceptions of Shell stations, which I stopped using pretty soon in ownership, they all pump at correct speeds and stop when they are suppose to. So just never been a big worry of mine as to why the nozzles do not go in much.



> It's very weird: why Yellow? Pretty much every place I've seen the diesel pumps have green handles...


The Valleros down here I think all have yellow handles for diesel. Probably some other stations. I think most stations I go to have black handles for either fuel type but green on the pump itself where it shows diesel.


----------

